# What guitar do you like to plug in your Marshall?



## Guv'nor

please let us know your main guitar or the one you'd like to have.

pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## jerseydrew

My Murphy reliced 58 LP RI


----------



## jerseydrew

Notice I have all the bases covered. Fender hat, hamer shirt, my les paul and my Marshall. Did I miss something?


----------



## el_cid

I like to plug Les Pauls into ANY amp.


----------



## Outlaw1969

That is a beautiful sight! 100% Gibsons on the poll, so far.


----------



## Hell_Tanner

My Gibsons and Fender all work beautifully but to be perfectly honest I use those guitars I've build myself from different parts a lot more. So I clicked "other".


----------



## Guv'nor

jerseydrew said:


> Notice I have all the bases covered. Fender hat, hamer shirt, my les paul and my Marshall. Did I miss something?



LOL 

yes, forgot the Samick keyring in your pocket


----------



## JMP Master

I use mostly Stratocasters, although I must admit that my modded Ibanez roadstar from 1983, with Telecaster neck pickup simply blows me away with it's incredible raw sound.

JMP Master


----------



## drbob

This is a bizarre result so far. Almost 80% Gibsons? I also give nearly equal time to Fender (mostly Teles of one sort or other), Parker (a highly modded Nitefly), and some handmade ones, occaisionally a PRS.


----------



## sickboy79

Can't answer that pool because every guitar sound steller into a Marshall!

Gibson, Fender, Gretsch, PRS, Yamaha, etc.............all steller!


----------



## stevedenver

Les Paul

Lentz Telecaster (really great with higher gain levels)


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Les Paul
Strat 
SG
Jem V7Wh
And just tried my new ES 335 (well its a 2000 but its new to me)


----------



## Guv'nor

Billy The Mtn said:


> ... And just tried my new ES 335 (well its a 2000 but its new to me)



Did you say NEW?????

We want PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy The Mtn

HERE SHE IS GUV'NOR. COULDN'T HELP IT, SHE HAD TO COME HOME WITH ME. HERE SHE IS WITH ONE OF HER SISTERS.















[/img]


----------



## konrad gibson

*What guitar..?*

I plug in my DSL 401s one of these Gibson Les Pauls





Konrad


----------



## Guv'nor

Great picture and awesome guitars!!!


----------



## Hell_Tanner

Billy The Mtn said:


>



For some reason, this guitar and the pic behind it go well together. We should see more of the pic though.


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Real nice batch of Les Pauls you have there.


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Hell_tanner, A little Bogie,well maybe not so little



[/img]


----------



## Guv'nor

seems like he is going to go down and take the guitar to play some chords in any moment....


----------



## Hell_Tanner

Guv'nor said:


> seems like he is going to go down and take the guitar to play some chords in any moment....



Exactly. Thanx for taking the pic Billy The Mtn, they really go well together. Actually, now I think that guitar should be _in_ the pic with Bogart.


----------



## Hell_Tanner

I recently finished assembling this Tele inspired by Keith Richards' sunburst Tele (with some personal preferences though). I still have to tinker with the action but that's what I've been playing the most:


----------



## the dug

R7&R8 VOS
I need to do a real photoshoot but heres some fast photos.
The Zebra pups are a Seymour Duncan CC in the GT and a Seth/pearly gates hybrid I made in the IceTea


----------



## swankmotee

*Planks into Marshall's*

I actually use mostly old 50's & 60's Strats but sometimes plug this clunker in for something different....................




:twisted:


----------



## swankmotee

*The Girl's*

These are the mainstays of my arsenal which two of them ( 56' SB,69' Mapleboard) have been with me since I was 17!




























Thats my roadie Moses checking out the girls for Dad before the gig! L to R are 57' (Red refin named Maybeline),56' SB, 69', 67' LH 

You can check out these planks in action at www.citysessionstv.com under the Nashville sessions and the bands name is The Remedy. Don't laugh to hard when you notice I'm the token "Ole Fart" in the group! LOL!


----------



## Billy The Mtn

Some nice Strats you have there swankmotee. I've always wanted to take a lefty and string it righty too. Hey and don't worry about being the token ole fart, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## linusofriverside

*...*

personally i play a red standard sg through a dsl 100 head and a 1960's ac cab


----------



## konrad gibson

A new guitar for my DSls to get this Gary Moore/ Joe Bonamassa/ Warren Haynes sound....




It´s a Gibson Les Paul 59 Vos 2006

Konrad

Best wish for 2007


----------



## blueboxer

Believe it or not, this old dog sound's great through my Marshall's...


----------



## jcm900rookie

I plug an esp truckster into mine. with an eq pedal and a set of emgs my jcm 900 can rival a mesa.


----------



## Adwex

I like to plug this one into my Jubilee:


----------



## CousinTim

Fender guitars and Marshall amps. It worked for Jimi!


----------



## lpaholic59Don

el_cid said:


> I like to plug Les Pauls into ANY amp.


 Let me amend that statement to fit me, Any decent tube amp


----------



## JZ06

This one 






1982 san dimas charvel. original paint/body. the neck is a maple/maple off of an '86. it's been recently changed to a chrome floyd, black knob for that JACK BUTLER LOOK


----------



## coldsteal2

*The Pauls*









*The Fenders*

*All the Above* Marshalls make great sounding amps
for bass also (especialy with Rotosound roundwounds for rock music)


----------



## 601 Blues

This is my fav, thru my stac Marshall! My 345 set up as Per ALVIN LEE


----------



## coldsteal2

601 Blues said:


> This is my fav, thru my stac Marshall! My 345 set up as Per ALVIN LEE



NICE got the middle pickup also!!


----------



## 601 Blues

Hell yeah!! lets rock!!


----------



## Big Foot

Paul Reed Smith SAS


----------



## 601 Blues

When I plug this into my Marshall,People sit down shut up and listen!


----------



## Big Mike

Usually one of my thorns.


----------



## StratTone

Gibson for sure!!!


----------



## LJGriggs

My '05 Gibson Les Paul Studio (Light Burst)


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Bobbo




----------



## djonesy59

Ibanez RG370DXL with Dimarzio pickups!

I had a Les Paul once, but I couldn't stand it...maybe it's just the fact that it was an Epiphone or maybe the fact that Ibanez's are better


----------



## 5er driver

Aw come on djonesy, you just burst my bubble.  Epi Lp with DiMarzios, goes well with my SL-X. And no, the doll is not mine.


----------



## djonesy59

Sorry man! To each his own...I just didn't like the feel of it.

I actually like my Fender more than my Ibanez...

Anyway!


----------



## Adwex

R7 mostly, through the Jubilee.


----------



## JonnyGator

I used to use my '74 BCRich Seagull through my Marshall and my '83 62VRI Strat through my Fender amps... I recently bought a matching extension cab (2x12 Celestion Vintage 30s) for my 60 watt VibroKing(3x10 Jensens) though and can't wait to hear it compared to my DSL50 4x12...I love both of these amps in a wicked way....
But I want a LesPaul to play into the Marshall, as well as my Strats, so I'll probably be trading my Epi Casino Elitist and some cash for a good LP....I've also got a 50th Anniversary gold Strat with vintage pups I love to death into either amp....


----------



## 13yguitarman

I love the sound of a marshall when i plug my mexican strat in and switch to the neck pick-up and here that screech come out and then just burst into hey joe. Its a magical moment everytime


----------



## hattrick58

My '81 KZ II (right).


----------



## BoD

79' Gibson RD Artist / 2007 ESP Eclipse VW into a TSL 100


----------



## bobwl

In my JCM 900 I use a Schecter S-1 Elite with EMG 85/81s in it mainly, my old strat sounded really good through it as well, but I had to sell it. I'll prob build myself a strat like guitar in the near future though.


----------



## BoD

BoD said:


> 79' Gibson RD Artist / 2007 ESP Eclipse VW into a TSL 100



Correction: 77' Gibson RD Artist / 07' ESP Eclipse II into a TSL 100


----------



## thomaslattamiller

Ive played my own Gibson sg and Prs santana through my dsl100 and they both are top quality, i played a fender start though it and it may have just been my amp settings but i couldnt stand the incredibly thin sound i got from it...also played a few jacksons with emgs and epiphone les pauls which all sounded pretty nice too


----------



## ECwomantoneman

Gibby LP


----------



## graydane

The past few years it has been some custom made Thorn's. Here is a few pics.





















Of course there are others that sound great as well, my '78 LP and mid 80's Charvel, But my Thorn's are absolutely amazing.

Dane


----------



## mtmyers55

They all sound great through a Marshall!!!


----------



## Jamiee

Any day a Gibson....I will get one one day!! 
But I always say amp before guitar, cause a bad guitar can sound good through a brilliant amp but a good guitar can't sound good through a bad amp (good amp being marshall of course)


----------



## Benzesp

I like the way you think



JZ06 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 san dimas charvel. original paint/body. the neck is a maple/maple off of an '86. it's been recently changed to a chrome floyd, black knob for that JACK BUTLER LOOK


----------



## DragonSarc

Fender Strat and Les Paul Gibson Studio : )  




how come some of the pix are not showing? is it just my computer?


----------



## RiverRatt

2006 R8 into a DSL50.


----------



## aussiebluesville

blueboxer said:


> Believe it or not, this old dog sound's great through my Marshall's...



so does this old dog! 71 usa strat


----------



## Marshall Vox

Funny as it may sound, the Ric 360/6 sounds the best! Something about the Ric High/Gain pickups and a hint of fuzz really blend well with the TSL. Then again, any good guitarist has sounded pretty good thru my Marshall.....guess I just need to practice!! :Ohno:


----------



## stryker59

i like these through my jvm...


----------



## st.bede

so far my LP seems to like my marshall amps the best...with the PRS coming in a close second...


----------



## strangeroutside

This is my Gibson SG. I have set it up perfect for the way I play. A true gem to me. Although I would like a LP Standard, This guitar works soo well and I love it. Go Gibson!!!


----------



## steelhorse

I've not tried single coil rigs through my Marshall but anything with humbuckers, active or passive sound great imo.


----------



## threatbandusa

Nothing crunches like an ESP Ec.


----------



## Keefoman

Can't really pick one. I use both Les Paul and Fenders.


----------



## JRP

Any Thing!


----------



## david

*Pioneer CDJ-100s CD Player .......$130,Apple 80 GB iPod*

We are Globax s.c company limited in spain we are 
exporter of Computer Laptop,Mobile Phones,Digital Camera,
IPOD, PS3,PSP, MP3&MP3 and Camcorder,Our products include
such accessories as batteries, chargers, keypads, housing,
data cables, LCD screens, DVD players, IP phones, USB phones
and Bluetooth products. We are seeking for serious buyer of
our products,We are going to give you a very good and
competitive price for all our goods.Because we want to build
a good and long lasting business relationship with you.

GmailAVEROBPHONES@GMAIL.COM

OR
Daverobphones@hotmail.com

PIoneer CDJ-100s CD Player .......$130
Pioneer CDJ-1000 CD Player........$450
Pioneer CMX-3000 Twin CD Player...$700
Pioneer CDJ-800 CD Player.........$300
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK2...............$450
Pioneer CDJ-200 MP3 CD Player .....$130
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2................$400
Pioneer CDJ-1000mk2...............$500
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3...............$500
Pioneer CDJ-500 CD-Player.........$500
Pioneer CDJ-500II CD-Player.......$200
Pioneer CDJ-500s..................$100
PLASMA TV:
Pioneer PDP-42A3HD-.............$700
Pioneer PDP-5060HD---...........$900
Pioneer PDP-4360HD---...........$850


iPod 20GB iPod..................$60USD


Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Pink M9435LL/A ........$50USD
Apple 40 GB iPod photo...................................$50USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Silver M9160LL/A......$60usd
Apple 60 GB iPod Photo M9830LL/A..............$80USD
Apple 60 GB iPod photo....................................$70USD
Apple 30 GB iPod Photo M9829LL/A................$60USD
Apple 512 MB iPod Shuffle MP3 Player............$50USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Mini Blue M9436LL/A...........$55USD
Apple 2 GB iPod Nano...........$70USD
Apple 4 GB iPod Nano.......$80USD
Apple 30 GB iPod Vidoe...........$120USD
Apple 60 GB iPod Vidoe...........$170USD
Apple 80 GB iPod Vidoe.............$220USD
Pioneer AVIC-D3 Car DVD Player..........$430USD
Pioneer AVIC-Z2 Car DVD Player..............$720USD
Pioneer AVIC-D2 Car DVD Player.............$400USD
Pioneer AVIC-N3 Car DVD Player........$650
Pioneer AVIC-Z1 Car DVD Player...........$850USD
Pioneer AVIC-D1 Car DVD Player..............$330USD
Pioneer AVIC-88DVD Car DVD Player..........$450USD
Pioneer AVH-P6800DVD Car DVD Player...........$550USD
Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD Car DVD Player.................$790USD
Pioneer AVIC-90DVD Car DVD Player.......................$250USD
Pioneer GPS AVIC-X1 car radio Car Video Player.........$720USD
Pioneer AVIC-80DVD Car DVD Player.........................$800USD
Pioneer NAV-SYS910DVD Car DVD Player.................$850USD
GPS RECEIVERS...
Garmin nüvi 360 GPS Receiver......$350
Garmin Nuvi 660 GPS Receiver......$400
Garmin nüvi 680 GPS Receiver......$450

NOKIA N96 16GB...............$400
NOKIA N95 8GB (BLACK).....$350
NOKIA N95..........$280
NOKIA N94..........$300
NOKIA E90..........$300
NOKIA N93..........$280
Nokia n75..........$290
Nokia e62i.........$280
Nokia e63 .........$280
Nokia e70..........$280
NOKIA N92..........$250
Nokia 8800 ........$235
Nokia 9500 ........$200
Nokia N91..........$180
Nokia N80..........$160
Nokia N70 .........$155

MOTOROLLA
Motorola W220.......$250
Motorola RIZR Z3....$300
Motorolla krazor....$240
Motorolla razmax....$250
Motorola v8 ........$180
Motorola v600...... $190
Motorola slvr l7... $180
Motorola q .........$230
Motorola v3........ $140
Motorola rokr e1 ...$150
Motorola v3x....... $170

PALM TREO PHONES
Treo 650 for... $150usd
Treo 700 for ...$180usd
700p for .......$200usd
Treo 750 for... $220usd

SIDE KICKS PHONEs
Sick kick for... $140usd
Side kick 2 for.. $160usd
Side kick 3 for.. $180usd

Play station 1......... $140
Play station 2 ....$150
Play station 3.....$170

Xbox Video Game System console----$150USD
Xbox 360 Core System------------------$160USD
Xbox 360 Platinum System ------------$180USD
Xbox 360 `Premium Gold Pack` Video Game System--- $200USD
Xbox 360 `Core Sports Bundle` Video Game System -----$220USD

daverobphones@gmail.com


daverobphones@hotmail.com


----------



## rocker67

I use my DEAN EVO as my main guitar when I plug in to my Marshall Mg50 DFX. They seem to like each other pretty well.

Thats not to say my other guitars are not good though. I think my Epiphone SG Really thinks my Marshall is a good Companion also.


----------



## Tinman

My '93 Patrick Eggle Vienna. Every bit as good as a PRS, but less than half the price


----------



## kevink

'58 LP JR VOS or '51 NoCaster CS are two of my favorites


----------



## GeorgeWFletcher

I use a fender American strat.


----------



## marvin

Parker Fly Deluxe


----------



## guitarweasel

I kinda like this one.


----------



## DragonSarc

my new (for me) baby


----------



## alphaomega

I was a little sceptical when i bought an american deluxe 2008 strat. I wasnt sure how the strat was going to sound through my marshall dsl 401. Boy was i wrong! It rocks!


----------



## btomlinson

Rickenbackers


----------



## Ambrosius

I usually plug in my Charvel or my Epi.


----------



## BeëlzeM

Huh. Where are ESP and Jackson in the poll?
Marshalls are incredible for thrash/death metal with the right gear.

Even this is a JCM 900 SL-X head:
YouTube - Carcass - Buried Dreams


----------



## Would'e?

Hi all. This is my first post. 

The guitar I plug in to my Marshall (a VS-100R) is the one pictured in my avatar. It's a custom-made instrument: A solid maple body, bolt-on maple neck with a rosewood board, Tony Iommi signature pickups, a tune-o-matic/stop tail bridge and Gotoh locking-tuners.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Either one of these sounds juuuuust right in my Vintage/Modern.


----------



## riffdrive

My favorite to play through the Marshalls is the Taylor Solidbody.


----------



## Silverbursted

Close first and second, but sound great through my 401.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

<==== '68 RI LP Custom w/the 60's style neck. Gold '57 pups. There she is in my avatar! It's a backbreaker!!! About 12 lbs. Next purchase is going to be a high-end strat (suggestions? I've been a Gibby guy my whole life). The old Epi LP sits in a closet in it's case.


----------



## Would'e?

If someone was going to twist my arm or give me a free Fender of choice I'd probably go with this.


----------



## NikkiStarr

http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu276/NikkiStarr/?action=view&current=1.jpg




http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu276/NikkiStarr/?action=view&current=2.jpg


Thats my 2 BABIES!


----------



## DocNrock

Any of my Warmoths, Jacksons, Ibanezes, or Gibson.


----------



## ToneZone100

I have a 2 80's Charvels, one with an Ibanez wizard neck (lovingly referred to as the "Chavinez"), an Ibanez Iceman and an Epiphone Firebird. They have all had the pickups replaced with various combinations and the trems on the Charvels have been changed to proper Floyds and the Jackson ones junked. I keep meaning to take sone pics.


----------



## Dmann

Esp


----------



## Fender Strat

I plug my Fender '08 American Standard strat into my marshall.

Rock on!


----------



## Monkeyboy

My new favorite! 72 LP Deluxe GT. Converted to humbuckers, and cranks.


----------



## hendrixstratman

Konrad, How different do all those les pauls sound?????? Are the differences very subtle or are these darastic tonal differences????? I have a 57' Black Beauty Gibson Historic, but never played any other one before? Now that I am making some money, I am wondering if I need to get other les pauls to get other tones, or is my one les paul good enough for all.


----------



## Lord Arcon

blueboxer said:


> Believe it or not, this old dog sound's great through my Marshall's...



Thats just about the sweetest looking guitar Ive seen in a looong time.. What year are we talking?


----------



## Lord Arcon

I plug my self modified Ibanez and my CIJ Strat into my JMP 4103 combo... Both sound sweet!


----------



## Vintager12

I love gibsons trough marshalls ....... gibsons trough marshalls are heaven


----------



## joshuaaewallen

First & Foremost... I like to run my PRS Custom 24 Ten-Top into my Marshall.

Next up for rockin' the place my Dean Caddy w/ Bare Knuckles Nailbombs in the bridge & neck position.

Thirdly, my Danelectro has some really great clean/crunch tones... 

Plain and simple I have no bad tones in my Marshall! It is definitely smokin'!


----------



## 5er driver

This bugger.











And sometimes this one.











And this one too......






which looks like this now.






But this one is the shit.


----------



## The Mick

"Believe it or not, this old dog sound's great through my Marshall's..." 


Whats not to believe any guitar in that shape has to sound good or it wouldn't have got into that shape.


----------



## dmnall

Well I love to plug in the Following Guitars to my JCM900 

06 Gibson Les Paul Studio





85 Fender Strat '62 reissue with Gold HW






I don't have pictures of my 05 ESP LTD MHB-400 but I will be getting pics up this weekend as I should have my camera back tomorrow! 

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## Lucifuge

Gotta go for my Kramer Artist DMZ 6000G. An aluminum neck model from 1979. Recently put EMG in for the DiMarzios (kept em though, just in case). Also like my homemade LP style through my TSL100.


----------



## dmnall

I gotta Add here is my other guitar I love plugging into my Marshall JCM 900... The only issue I have is I am not a fan of the coffin cases, so I am off to get a new case for this guitar this weekend! 











Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## tim warner

The usual suspects
95 jimmy page l.p. (pick guard stashed away)
70 l.p.deluxe w/Bill lawrence pickups and rockinger tremolo
70 es 335 w/bigsby
60's kalamazoo kg2 
gibson nighthawk w/hand made neck, don't know the year because the headstock was missing when I got it. I like the neck I made better, notice the melody maker style headstock


----------



## Doomhawk

heres one of mine - 79 LPC


----------



## rockinr0ll

That is one amazing looking guitar.


----------



## Goshawk




----------



## Webslinger

My Marshall brings out the best in all my guitars, but the ones with humbucker pickups sound the best, especially my Les Paul with Dimarzios.
My Les Paul LOVES my Marshall.....I cant leave them them alone in a room together. 
As a matter of fact, I have to tie-up _all_ my guitars when my Marshall is in heat.


----------



## 5er driver

Webslinger said:


> My Les Paul LOVES my Marshall.....I cant leave them them alone in a room together. As a matter of fact, I have to tie-up _all_ my guitars when my Marshall is in heat.



Untie 'em! Maybe you'll get a litter of amps an' gits!


----------



## Doomhawk

here are my other two pauls


----------



## steelhorse

joshuaaewallen said:


> First & Foremost... I like to run my PRS Custom 24 Ten-Top into my Marshall.
> 
> Next up for rockin' the place my Dean Caddy w/ Bare Knuckles Nailbombs in the bridge & neck position.
> 
> Thirdly, my Danelectro has some really great clean/crunch tones...
> 
> Plain and simple I have no bad tones in my Marshall! It is definitely smokin'!



If only the PRS had the bird inlays what a great top!


----------



## JamesD




----------



## joshuaaewallen

steelhorse said:


> If only the PRS had the bird inlays what a great top!



... I know. I wanted birds, but when I saw this... I couldn't pass it up. Especially when the wife was giving me the green light on buying it!


----------



## cooljuk

I mostly just use this old beater these days:




Maybe one day I'll get a nice guitar. 

I do occasionally use the "F" word too. Here's my other fav:


----------



## steelhorse

Nice rigs guys!!


----------



## Landshark

I mainly play my Gibson Les Paul Studio... But lately I've been tearing my Schecter S-1 Elite. Fell in love with it again. I custom set it back early 08 and haven't touched it till yesterday since buying my Paul in January. That Schecter plays too well. I'mma get pics up soon for everyone.


----------



## tomazb

my gretsch 6120 sounds great through my '77 super lead


----------



## HAMPAMP TUBE AMP SERVICES

I have many to choose from but my favorite is an SG jr


----------



## Unknown3

I only have two guitars, a Jackson and an LTD Eclipse so I went with Others. And since one guitar is pure hard rock and metal, and the other is so classic, I can't really say which one I prefer to plug it. They're both sort of meant to be with Marshalls.


----------



## Wastelander

Any of the above - although the Firebird is no longer in the collection after acquiring an SG Standard as a 40th birthday present from my fianceé. If I had to choose just one it would probably be the Les Paul though - clichéd but monsterous!


----------



## ptate

2004 Gibson Les Paul Custom (Custom Shop)
1970 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Gold Top
1970 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe Cherry Sunburst
2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded 50
1991 Gibson Les Paul Standard Ebony
1989 '68 Reissue Fender Japanese Strat
1982 Ibanez Destroyer 2
Epiphone Les Paul Custom Plus
Epiphone Les Paul Standard
1960 Antoria 335
Eastwood Ramones Hi-Flyer
Keiper Les Paul Custom
Fender Jazz Bass

All of them sound well through my 1982 JCM800 2204 (even the bass).


----------



## steelhorse

Just got a Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR and my god it's a monster, these guitars are SO worth the money. That company has it going on!

They build the body and neck in South Korea & send it back to Schecter USA for inspection and assembly:

EMG 707TW's
Original Floyd Rose
Grover Tuners

I also got another USA custom shop Washburn Idol in yesterday and talk about sweet sustain and crunch. I put off buying one earlier because of the inlays but now that I have it I'm really glad I got it. They are no longer made. These are the PI90's, NOS from 2006 and it's not chambered the way they a lot of them are now.

59 in the neck and custom in the bridge and it kicks ass.


----------



## bomberdrummer

1989 Gibson Les Paul Standard with a Burstbucker-2 in the neck (for blues) and a Burstbucker-Pro in the bridge (for rock)....I get the best of both worlds with this setup....I rescued this Paul...I got it as a $150 dollar basket case (just the body and case) and re-finned it as a gold top....It was originally a solid white Standard and was kinda dull sounding so I stripped it and refinished it in nitro and It really came alive..it's a real tone monster and sounds great through my1978 2204 50 watt master volume.......

before.....









during....













and finished....


----------



## Jesstaa

I like to chuck my Cort VX2V through, but I'd prefer a nice Jackson King V.



ptate said:


> All of them sound well through my 1982 JCM800 2204 (even the bass).



Yeah, basses sound nice through JCM800's hey.


----------



## Thewaste510

I voted Gibson on this one but i play an orville Les paul and for the money i paid for it i do not think i could've gotten a sweeter instrument. I dont know if any of you have heard of or played and Orville but they are great guitars for half of the price of an actual gibson(not like an epiphone).


----------



## rich88uk

Fender Billy Corgan Strat. the most versatile guitar ive ever played!!




Fender USA standard 2002 tele




Fender Jag-stang. not been touched since i got the strat


----------



## HAMPAMP TUBE AMP SERVICES

Finally figured this picture thing out


----------



## BluesRocker

or


----------



## marantz1300

My 76 Super Lead. It seems to love my Les Paul. A match made in heaven.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well I only have a small collection of guitars. (I've got a boatload of amps.)

The question was "What guitar do you like to plug in your Marshall?" This means a singular answer. One. That honor goes to my 2009 Gibson Explorer. With its stock 496R and 500T humbuck's, it literally rips the front end of my amp. 

Sweet, singing overdriven tones prevail.






Marty


----------



## Strat God




----------



## steelhorse

Looking good everyone!


----------



## BluesRocker

Strat God said:


>



I LOVE THIS!!! This looks like something you would see in a magazine.


----------



## Koobatron

They all sound different, I love them all.


----------



## Apula Mawanga

There's nothing better than a telecaster


----------



## Dave666

When you put an Marshall on 11 and strum een open G Chord on a SG... Nothing can beat that!!!


----------



## Dave666

MartyStrat54 said:


> Well I only have a small collection of guitars. (I've got a boatload of amps.)
> 
> The question was "What guitar do you like to plug in your Marshall?" This means a singular answer. One. That honor goes to my 2009 Gibson Explorer. With its stock 496R and 500T humbuck's, it literally rips the front end of my amp.
> 
> Sweet, singing overdriven tones prevail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty



That's one hell of a beauty you got there!! They sound like you said unbelievable


----------



## Procter2812

Thewaste510 said:


> I voted Gibson on this one but i play an orville Les paul and for the money i paid for it i do not think i could've gotten a sweeter instrument. I dont know if any of you have heard of or played and Orville but they are great guitars for half of the price of an actual gibson(not like an epiphone).



I use an orville les paul custom.... one of the sweetest guitars i have played including the gibsons... they use all gibson parts and have the same headstock... just with orville also the quality matches a real gibson ( beacuse its made by them) haha

anyway my lps sound best through my marshalls  

but when i get a new pickup in my fender highway one strat... wel see,,,,


Alex


----------



## rich88uk

look a the texas specials ive just got 2 put in my tele sounds amazing


----------



## wasitthat




----------



## Heavy Ed

I like to jam on either of my 2 Uni's through my Marshalls















This reminds me I need pics of my Dsl and new family shots


----------



## bro blue

A special kind of magic happens when you run a Strat through a Marshall.


----------



## tgifntx

I apologize for the lowsy pic... This little Epi LP+top transamber
is a great sounding/playing guitar. Definitely a Wednesday run...


----------



## tgifntx

Okay, Maybe a little better shot. I just recently was
able to locate and put into place the matching cab for
this AVT50. Amazing difference!!


----------



## watchtheskies

I'll plug in my 1984 Gibson Explorer, with Kahler pro trem and Seymour Duncan PATB-1


----------



## blues




----------



## Frankie

I voted other. I'm a Gretsch man.


----------



## custom53

I like all my guitars but my "go to" is my Ernie Ball EVH...


----------



## Bobbo




----------



## Apula Mawanga

rich88uk said:


> Fender Billy Corgan Strat. the most versatile guitar ive ever played!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender USA standard 2002 tele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Jag-stang. not been touched since i got the strat



I have the exact same tele and love it. How does it sound through the JVM?


----------



## lakehaus




----------

